# What will fresh paint NOT stick to?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Parchment paper. Neither Elmer's glue or 2 part epoxy will stick to it.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Make certain that the alkyd primer has good ventilation in the area , so that it will dry hard.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

Will22 said:


> Make certain that the alkyd primer has good ventilation in the area , so that it will dry hard.


Thanks. Yeah, at first it wasn't drying well at all (inside), so I put a fan nearby on low to move the air, and that worked great.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Parchment paper. Neither Elmer's glue or 2 part epoxy will stick to it.


I got some Reynolds parchment paper at the grocery store and it worked great. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Just make sure your fan doesn't blow garbage into your curing paint or primer.


----------

